# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Devolviendo la vida.

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo un vídeo que aparece en El Confidencial; en él podéis ver a un joven en la playa devolviendo al mar a un tiburón que había quedado en la arena:

http://www.elconfidencial.com/multim...-la-vida-4446/

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con estos bichos al devolverlos al agua...

Una vez que está en el agua es muy peligroso, se revuelve el bicho y cuando te quieras dar cuenta te pega un bocado que se lleva media pierna  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Hay que tener mucho cuidado con estos bichos al devolverlos al agua...
> 
> Una vez que está en el agua es muy peligroso, se revuelve el bicho y cuando te quieras dar cuenta te pega un bocado que se lleva media pierna


Los tiburones, especialmente los de pequeño tamaño, tienen más miedo al ser humano que nosotros a ellos.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Luján... el animal más peligroso con diferencia es el ser humano. :Mad:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aprovecho este hilo para subiros otro vídeo (tomado de la edición digital de HOY)  que nos muestra lo peligroso que puede ser jugar con los tiburones, aunque sean pezqueñines:

http://www.hoy.es/20121114/mas-actua...211141049.html

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

